

Security Implications of JIT Compilation - sciurus
http://zee-nix.blogspot.com/2011/06/welcome-to-virtual-world.html

======
sciurus
This is strange, I thought I submitted
[http://wingolog.org/archives/2011/06/21/security-
implication...](http://wingolog.org/archives/2011/06/21/security-implications-
of-jit-compilation)

